# chihuahua born without tail



## lea_lea (May 24, 2010)

Hi, I want to buy a chihuahua puppy that was born without tail. I want him only as a pet, nothing more. Is this a very serious deffect? Can the missing tail cause balancing problems? Thanks


----------



## Cali_KBR (Feb 15, 2010)

No.
Plenty of breeds have no tail, some natural and some docked. It's not a serious defect, but I'd check the pup out for any other issues.


----------



## lea_lea (May 24, 2010)

thanks  I will definitely check it, wanna see it before purchasing... it seems to be ok though


----------



## Cali_KBR (Feb 15, 2010)

Well good luck and have fun with your new puppy =] show pictures


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Born without a tail MAY indicate spinal issues (remember their spine includes the tail) so I would do some research (like veterinary research or through the chi breed club) to see if there may be other issues related to the lack of tail. Many dogs ARE tailless and have no issues but it's always good to check before you fall in love with the pup.


----------



## lea_lea (May 24, 2010)

thanks for your reply  I don´t think that we have any breeding club in my town or anywhere near but I wanted to ask a vet... the problem is that there is no means of checking it by a vet before purchase and when I already have it I won´t I´ll be able to sell it if it had any problems


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

I would go online to the Chi club's website and see if they have any info there for you. I understand that bobtails and tailless do occur naturally and that in some standards (varying countries) they are still accepted. 
So it may just be a naturally occurring thing and no big deal. But information (good information) is power.


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

one thing to know would be, if this is a breeder, is this a reputable breeder? if not, you can probably expect other problems in the future, not just a missing tail


----------



## MacGruber (Feb 23, 2010)

did you keep the receipt? I'd return it. 


and serious defect as in, you aren't going to know when he's happy?


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

I agree that "born with out a tail" could be an issue. Hemivertebrae comes to mind as a possibility as well as rectal issues such as impingement on the rectum/colon if the end of the spine turns downward which could mean a lifetime of battling stool issues. Also are you sure it was born with out a tail and that mom didnt' maybe get a little over enthusiastic with her cleaning when the pups were born? Some breeders just let them go on their own with minimal suprvision while others are right there until the last pup is born. I would absolutely make sure there is a return policy in what ever contract the breeder has to offer you, and if there is NO contract, RUN.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Obviously not a good breeder. A good breeder would know the potential problems associated with a chi born without a tail, you wouldn't be left to wonder if the dog is okay. A reputable breeder would also know the condition and whether or not the dog was born that way or it was something that occurred after birth. I can't imagine a breeder that would sell a pup and not talk to the buyer about the individual pup, especially if it has a defect. I would just go to the shelter or wait and get a normal puppy from a reputable breeder. As others have said, with a bad breeder the pup will have many more issues than no tail later on.


----------



## jerrica (Jul 1, 2012)

you'll be fine  take it from me my chi was born with out a tail she's been with me for 7 years now


----------



## skitty56 (Jan 22, 2012)

jerrica said:


> you'll be fine  take it from me my chi was born with out a tail she's been with me for 7 years now


Sorry, but that doesn't mean anything, there are many reasons for a dog to be born tailless, and some can cause problems, and some don't. The OP needs to find out why the pup doesn't have a tail to know if there could be problems.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

This thread is two years old, and the OP hasn't posted since, so not much point in posting replies to him/her at this point.


----------

